# Think I'm ready.....



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Checked out my snowblower yesterday. Last year I started getting it ready in August & everybody around here thought I was nuts. It worked great tho.
This time I didn't tear it down like I did last year. Everything checked out fine tho. Got fresh gas w/stabilizer in it, new plug, got extra shear pins, sprayed the inside of the housing & the chute with teflon coating & put it thru its paces so I think I'm ready. 
Got the snow blade out of the shed, waxed it, & teflon sprayed the linkage & it's ready to mount. Tire chains & weights are ready to put on. I haven't removed the mowing deck from the tractor yet. I'll have to mulch leaves a couple more times before that comes off. 
Have I left anything out? Please let me know now.
Thanks!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Steve...

How about a cab.:tractorsm 
It sure is nice to be dry and out of the wind. I have bought
3 cabs on eBay and adapted them to some of my tractors.
None of them were originally for the tractors they are currently on.
Adapting one to fit a different tractor is not that hard and you can
pick up a used cab for a fraction of the cost of a new one.


----------

